# new castle



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i fish new castle it has gone down hill there ar no more big smallmouth in there no more feed for small mouth wiper are destory the small mouth fisher there i did catch real small smallmouth about 6to7 inch thrn i watch a wiper come up and try to one of my small mouth . let this know that the dwr here does not like smallmouth bass in any lake in utah


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Cliff???????! Is that you?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Cliff???????! Is that you?


Hold on.....let me grab my mojodropshotcprsuperduper-decoder ring...

OK. Let me give this a shot. Hmmmm...this one is difficult, but I think I got it figured out:



richard rouleau said:


> well I fished New Castle. I had a bad outing. All I could get were small smallies. I had a bad day.


FWIW -- small mouth bass and wipers both occupy different niches. The primary food source for small mouth bass are crawfish. They don't rely on the golden shiners like the wipers do. The small mouth bass fishery at New Castle is doing just fine. It isn't always easy fishing. I guess that's why some of us continue to fish. If it was easy, I'd probably go find something more challenging to do.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Cliff???????! Is that you?
> ...


PBH... Classic.... Wiping my computer screen off now... Just spit up my drink all over the screen..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Richard- if you can find it, go back and watch last weekend's Roughin' It Outdoors. They were fishing at Pineview for smallies, and one of the things they said is that small (6-8 inch) smallmouth are an indicator of a healthy smallmouth fishery. When there are lots of them, there are also good numbers of bigger fish. You just have to wade through the small guys to get the big ones. Keep at it, they're in there. Maybe you need to fish with a bigger bait to keep the small ones at bay?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Only 6-8 inches?









This one yes


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

did Rouleau just get out-fished by some punk kid????


ouch. That hurts.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

PBH said:


> did Rouleau just get out-fished by some punk kid????
> 
> ouch. That hurts.


I'm think'n this is just some friendly ribbing...hope I'm correct PBH...


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Only 6-8 inches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PBH said:


> did Rouleau just get out-fished by some punk kid????
> 
> ouch. That hurts.


That's funny right there! :lol: Nice fish BTK!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha ha ha couldn't resist and the biomass is still in great shape there, abundant crawdads and young of the year sunfish and shiners! Just got to look for them bigger smallies!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

no i did not get out fish by some punk kid there pbh wait forgot you know evry thing i will tell this small mouth do eat shiner .


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

richard rouleau said:


> no i did not get out fish by some punk kid there pbh wait forgot you know evry thing i will tell this small mouth do eat shiner .


wow........


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Punk Kid here, I was just showing the fish I caught there. Was not a personal attack!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> wow........


Let me grab my superdeedupermojodropshotcliff decoder ring again.....

OK. I think I got this one as well:



richard rouleau said:


> I'm still mad that I had a bad outing.


Those are tough. Good thing bassrods gave me that decoder ring. It has been an invaluable tool over the last few years.

Richard -- where do little bass come from?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

this is the same guy that fished a closed pond a while back and said he dident care also

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=24263&p=278315#p278315

once you get through decoding his posts he is one decent water fowl hunter though!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well there mr.know it all pbh i do know little bass come from dumb ass , and for kochanut there were no sign saying i could not fish and the gate was open it might not been open till july , nobody said any thing to me .


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay fellas this needs to be let go and I guess I was wrong on my first post wrt to this thread...right now this is going nowhere but down. I strongly recommend recommend taking further comments/discussions to PMs...greatly appreciated...of course if you decide to make a change of direction on comments to this thread...right now I don't see that happening...soooooooooooooooo


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

in before the lock! :lol:


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Richard, 

I joined this site rather than just lurk to let you know your reports are oh so appreciated. We get almost NO southern area information, except for you. Please keep reporting, and ignore attempts at humor. I went to Gunlock the other day (great trip for my parents and me), because of your report, and several other trips before that. I can not explain how important your info is, please keep posting your reports even if you get torched. I can tell you there are a few of us down here that really appreciate it.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Wobblehd. Nice to have some posts on the So. area. Having said that I will tell you I fished Newcastle last week with my fly rod in search of wipers. I managed a dozen or so rainbows, a couple as big as I've caught in Newcastle in a long time :shock: , and they all put up a really good fight. The wet year is helping with the reservoir levels staying up. Also was as big a hatch on the water as I believe I've ever seen. Did end up catching two wipers right at dark as is usually the time they get going well, and didn't catch any smallies but I usually don't in the area I was fishing. Strange to say but it's almost worth targeting trout again in Newcastle in my opinion. Also, it's my feeling the wipers are moving out into the deeper water at this point.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Ha ha ha couldn't resist and the biomass is still in great shape there, abundant crawdads and young of the year sunfish and shiners! Just got to look for them bigger smallies!


Glad to see ya back young man.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Rouleau,
there are a lot of small fish out there, try fishing earlier or later or using bigger bait and see what happens.....The trophy fish god pbh might be right, maybe there are still some bigs out there but i haven't found them for a year or so.....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

still mad at me because you can't follow the rules, eh? Sounds typical of someone that get's their hand caught in the cookie jar -- it's always somebody else's fault. Nice to see you're still around. hopefully you've been getting some fishing in. When's your court date?


(I'm still waiting to hear from your attorney on that slander suit)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha couldn't resist and the biomass is still in great shape there, abundant crawdads and young of the year sunfish and shiners! Just got to look for them bigger smallies!
> ...


Ya 8) This punk kid does a lot of fishin


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Consider this the final warning...take personal issues with someone to a PM. So again this is the FINAL WARNING LET IT GO! This is not directed to everyone who posted to this thread...the ones I believe know who you are. So please don't push this issue on personal attacks or potential upcoming legal issues any farther.


----------

